# Furry Audiobooks



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 17, 2019)

I was wondering if anyone would have any recommendations for any non-erotic furry audiobooks on audible? I'm having trouble finding much beyond Claws and Starships and other Pelteverse books.


----------

